
Yahoo Mail Beta Rolls Out Worldwide - duck
http://www.ymailblog.com/blog/2010/10/yahoo-mail-beta-rolls-out-worldwide
======
nck4222
All the integrated apps seem like a cool idea. The big Ad on the right is a
huge turnoff though. Just what I want in email, American Express spam... just
like snail mail...

It looks like they could make better use of the blank space in the inbox area.
There are no columns after the flag.

There are little things that are off in the UI as well, like the mouse icon
turns in to a hand when you hover over the inbox, even if you're not hovering
over an email. Small things like that irk me.

Anyway, looks like they're at least trying.

------
bluedevil2k
Positives: It does seem to load pages faster. Nearly instant instead of the
1-2 second delay I was used to with the previous version.

Still seems a little buggy though. Unread count in my browser title includes
all the spam messages. Can't turn off automatically signing in to IM.

------
drgath
Hopefully this will cause GMail to take a look at their own performance.
Loading some labels/searches takes 20+ seconds or it just times out.

I do like that they left console.log() on in production to give you a glimpse
at how quickly it loads up.

------
res0nat0r
I for one am looking forward to this. Yahoo Mail has been my default spam
email address account for about 13 years now. I will now be able to login
quicker so that I can click those email address validation links thanks to
this.

------
Dramatize
I'd be pretty pissed if I got shot in the face every time I checked my email.

------
bhiggins
It's time Yahoo just gave up.

~~~
Zev
And do what? Shut down the company, all its services and fire the employees?

I'd rather see Yahoo continue to try and improve its services. To, you know,
become competitive again.

